# Fish Oil=Insanely Amazing!



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

I started taking Fish Oil two days ago and immediately noticed a difference. I woke up this morning with everything clear and right now I feel like my dp could be gone in a matter of days. I cannot believe what a massive difference this has made. The other suppliments I've taken so far have helped a little but nothing has made this much or this immediate of a difference. If you aren't taking fish oil, take it. Seriously. It's amazing.


----------



## jeffd (Apr 15, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I started taking Fish Oil two days ago and immediately noticed a difference. I woke up this morning with everything clear and right now I feel like my dp could be gone in a matter of days. I cannot believe what a massive difference this has made. The other suppliments I've taken so far have helped a little but nothing has made this much or this immediate of a difference. If you aren't taking fish oil, take it. Seriously. It's amazing.


i take that too. when i remember to. im bad at remembering to take pills lol. but ya, it makes me feel more clear minded and less foggy


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I started taking Fish Oil two days ago and immediately noticed a difference. I woke up this morning with everything clear and right now I feel like my dp could be gone in a matter of days. I cannot believe what a massive difference this has made. The other suppliments I've taken so far have helped a little but nothing has made this much or this immediate of a difference. If you aren't taking fish oil, take it. Seriously. It's amazing.


Is that omega 3?


----------



## jeffd (Apr 15, 2010)

nix said:


> Is that omega 3?


yeah


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I started taking Fish Oil two days ago and immediately noticed a difference. I woke up this morning with everything clear and right now I feel like my dp could be gone in a matter of days. I cannot believe what a massive difference this has made. The other suppliments I've taken so far have helped a little but nothing has made this much or this immediate of a difference. If you aren't taking fish oil, take it. Seriously. It's amazing.


fish oil contains 2 chemicals which works against anxiety, depression, schizophrenia, bipolar, and a LOT of stuff, it also gives ur brain some ability 2 "fix" itself.
And its also really healthy, keep taking it =).


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes!!! I love fish oil, magnesium, and B12. I feel it makes such a difference. I feel about at 98% right now. Sooo close to being all better


----------



## sirreal (Mar 20, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I started taking Fish Oil two days ago and immediately noticed a difference. I woke up this morning with everything clear and right now I feel like my dp could be gone in a matter of days. I cannot believe what a massive difference this has made. The other suppliments I've taken so far have helped a little but nothing has made this much or this immediate of a difference. If you aren't taking fish oil, take it. Seriously. It's amazing.


How much do you take? I hear mixed reports about it but I am thinking of giving it a try myself. Just wondering what a typical dose is.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I started taking Fish Oil two days ago and immediately noticed a difference. I woke up this morning with everything clear and right now I feel like my dp could be gone in a matter of days. I cannot believe what a massive difference this has made. The other suppliments I've taken so far have helped a little but nothing has made this much or this immediate of a difference. If you aren't taking fish oil, take it. Seriously. It's amazing.


Exactly what kind of fish oil is it ? Salmon, cod, shark ? In case the type makes the difference.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been taking fish oil for a couple of days now and I have to say I've seen a difference... the thing is im not sure weather it was a good difference. Thinks seem just a little clearer, but there's a nagging sensation that I might be even more spaced out.

Note: Been taking Cipralex for about a month now.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Vitamin D, perhaps?
My guess is that not many people with DP hang out in the sun a lot.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

DiscoStick said:


> Vitamin D, perhaps?
> My guess is that not many people with DP hang out in the sun a lot.


True. It is for that particular reason that I have begun taking it. Hope it helps.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

sirreal said:


> How much do you take? I hear mixed reports about it but I am thinking of giving it a try myself. Just wondering what a typical dose is.


 I take 2 capsules once a day as the bottle says. I also take 1 ml of sublingual b complex, 800 iu of vitamin D, and calcium with vitamin d in it.


----------



## fdp (Nov 9, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I take 2 capsules once a day as the bottle says. I also take 1 ml of sublingual b complex, 800 iu of vitamin D, and calcium with vitamin d in it.


can i ask which brand youre using? thanks.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Guest013 said:


> Yes!!! I love fish oil, magnesium, and B12. I feel it makes such a difference. I feel about at 98% right now. Sooo close to being all better


Hi Guest013, I see from your posts you are doing really well. Are you taking meds along with your vitamin regime? Thanks,
Dyna


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Make sure you take good fish oil that is high in EPA.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I started taking fish oil too and have noticed a positive difference.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I started taking fish oil too and have noticed a positive difference.


Awesome. It helps for some people and sometimes it does not. I am glad it is helping you.

Taking a vitamin b-complex can help a lot too


----------



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)

amazing indeed!, i got something called citoneurin (complex








and i do feel better, but i never knew, why, well ill try the fish, makes sense !

thanks!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Amanda L. said:


> amazing indeed!, i got something called citoneurin (complex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its awesome how sometimes all people need are just supplements to help there dp.

Glad it is working for you.

-Zach


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Dyna said:


> Hi Guest013, I see from your posts you are doing really well. Are you taking meds along with your vitamin regime? Thanks,
> Dyna


I do not take medications with the vitamins. My DP was caused by an OD on pot brownies, not by an underlying cause of anxiety or depression. I was close to resorting to meds, but I got an MRI done and there was nothing structurally wrong with my brain. That's when I decided this would eventually go away (although my doctor said he could give me some anxiety meds).

I take "Nature Made" brand Fish Oil, Vitamin B12, and Magnesium. I also work at a pool so I get plenty of Vitamin D. I think working outside has really helped my DP along with traveling a lot.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

Guest013 said:


> I do not take medications with the vitamins. My DP was caused by an OD on pot brownies, not by an underlying cause of anxiety or depression. I was close to resorting to meds, but I got an MRI done and there was nothing structurally wrong with my brain. That's when I decided this would eventually go away (although my doctor said he could give me some anxiety meds).
> 
> I take "Nature Made" brand Fish Oil, Vitamin B12, and Magnesium. I also work at a pool so I get plenty of Vitamin D. I think working outside has really helped my DP along with traveling a lot.


What dose of magnesium do you take? How has it helped you? I take Nature Made brands of Fish Oil and B12 as well.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

thanks for your response Guest0123. Dyna


----------



## nathalie (Sep 24, 2010)

Im very very negative about fishoil. After i took one fishoil pill my sympthoms of dp/dr have been a lot more severe!! I'm afraid that something weird happened inside my brain and feel very fuzzy, absent and stare the whole day. Be carefull with fishoill especially the dossage EPA and DHA!!!!!

Nobody else with the same sympthoms? answer please!


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

I started on fish oil, vitamin B6 and B12 two days ago, and i think that due to an "obbsesive persanality" i found that when ever i felt good i thought YES! come on fish oil & vitamins yet several hours later when I felt DR getting worse i thought oh no its the fish oil & vitamins.

I havnt heard that many bad things about them and if you think somthing might make you worse 99% of the time you do feel worse, i think you should go with how you feel and rember worse comes to worse they will be out of your system in no time!!


----------

